# How we found this site



## ruffmeister (Oct 24, 2002)

new idea could be tales of how we found this great website full of wonderful gameboy advance roms he he he, what ya think


----------



## Alexander (Oct 24, 2002)

it should be the matter of a future poll


----------



## neocat (Oct 25, 2002)

Well... I found it in the gba etc forums, and I passed coming here, even when there was only a tiny links section and a guestbook.
Now it is huge, and the best rom site... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



How it makes me happy to come here and see the newest roms and know: these are the newest and best (well, sometimes: Barbie games? please!)


----------



## kingkong2003 (Oct 25, 2002)

its the greatest site ever


----------



## Jeeto (Oct 25, 2002)

i hope your host doesn't care. btw, where are you hosted?


----------



## ruffmeister (Oct 25, 2002)

its the best innit


----------



## T-hug (Oct 25, 2002)

Easily the best user friendly site, with nice staff and people.
I've been coming here for quite a while, and it's amazing to see the progress. Way to go Kivan!


----------



## Alexander (Oct 25, 2002)

QUOTE(Thug4LifeYo @ Oct 25 2002 said:


> ...with nice staff and people.


Thank you


----------



## fireworkz (Oct 25, 2002)

QUOTE(coolcat @ Oct 25 2002 said:


> Well... I found it in the gba etc forums, .....Now it is huge, and the best rom site...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yup me too..
I found it at GBA Temp... (A link) and I was hooked the moment I found it as it has links that worked and the DL are fast (yup I use cable) and reliable and Virus Free..Some reference given at the GBATemp (Im not running them down)  had links which made my Anti Virus go crazy displaying Trojan Virus or something.. so I steered away then..
Take care
Fireworkz


----------



## gabrielzero (Oct 26, 2002)

i found it in my very beggining of GBA life ,it was with GBATemp that i started taking interest in gba
i found it in emuworld


----------



## Sobtanian (Oct 26, 2002)

I actually heard of it in alt.binaries.emulators.gameboy.advance

rocks.


----------



## maddanno (Oct 26, 2002)

I found it as a link in a Thread at Emuchina Forums.


----------



## D2_ (Oct 26, 2002)

heard about it from a friend and found out there was a forum here so i thought i would check it out.


----------



## x-power (Oct 26, 2002)

I have to say this gbatemp.com is better then gbaemu.com Forum 

they kick ass


----------



## KiVan (Oct 26, 2002)

they are different type of forums that's it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



we don't want to be better that others or things like that we just want to do our job well


----------



## ruffmeister (Oct 26, 2002)

THIS IS THE BEST friendliest great gba site i would be lost without it, i found it from another forum site


----------



## jEEb (Oct 26, 2002)

i was in this site when it was really small still no forums just guestbook and the usual front page realeases!


----------



## YugiOhFreak555 (Oct 26, 2002)

I went to a gba forum and a guy said a game i was looking for was here


----------

